# 16 years old and beginning a fast downward slide



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

You probably have already done this, but call your vet to get advice. It might be as simple as a pinched nerve or this could be much more serious due to her age.

With my senior, we used a large towel as a kind of sling to support her when she walked. We put it directly in front of her rear legs, taking care not to put too much pressure on her belly. For some dogs, 2 slings may be in order.

With my bridge dogs, I have tried to look at quality of life to help with this terribly difficult decision. One day at a time. If they were still bright and alert and eating, I knew we had another day to spoil and love them. When that changed, it was time. 

My heart goes out to you. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are facing these issues with your precious girl, they simply don't get long enough to stay with us. 16 years is a long life for a Golden, and is truly a gift and a testament to how well you cared for her. Make her time with you as comfortable as possible now (and take lots of pictures), and Brianne is right, when the spark fades you will know you need to make a very hard decision.

Please feel free to come here and "talk" anytime you need someone who understands. Everyone this board can offer you support, so many of us have been where you are.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Any update on your girl? 

Thinking of you and hoping things have improved.

Sending positive thoughts for you and Beija.


----------



## finnnissa (Mar 16, 2014)

*Beija update...*

Since I last posted, things took a turn for the worse. In the early morning, she had a major seizure. My husband and I made the decision that it was time. When we arrived at our vet, she began to have another seizure. The vet was able to give her a sedative, allowing her to relax and give us time to say our goodbyes.

She had a wonderful, long life and gave us so much joy. The picture was taken just over two weeks ago during her last walk in the woods.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finnnissa*

Finnnissa

I am so very sorry; you did the kindest thing for Beija because you loved her!
I added Beija's name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html#post4301922
My Smooch and Snobear are with her now, keeping her company!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear about Beija. What a beautiful girl! And what a great inspiration that she lived to be 16! Gives the rest of us hope. Please consider making a thread in the Rainbow Bridge section to talk about her and share her story when you feel able.

We have all been in your position, but grief is a very individual thing. Be kind and gentle to yourself during this time. I'm not sure how old your kids are, but they might take comfort in talking about Beija or making some kind of memorial - drawing a picture, a poem, donating some food to a local animal shelter in her name, etc.

Wishing you peace and comfort.

(I sent a PM to Karen519 to correct her name)


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you, that decision is never easy, may she RIP. I hope you find peace...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. 16 years is a true testament of the wonderful life you were able to give her.

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.

Allison


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your sad loss. It sounds like she was a very special girl and you must have lots of lovely memories of her. 16 years old is a fantastic age for a golden and you were blessed to have her all those years. Losing a golden best friends hurts badly  she will live on in your heart and memories forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Beija, my thoughts are with you.

She was a beautiful girl and had a long full life with you.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sixteen years was a wonderful long life for your pretty girl.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Beija - she reminds me of my Autumn who I just lost. What a beautiful girl and to make it to 16 is certainly a blessing but all the harder for you when it's time to let go. She looked well loved. Hopefully you will find comfort. Godspeed sweet Beija and look up Autumn and give her a hug for me.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry. What a wonderful life you gave her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
What a beautiful girl. You were blessed to have her for such a long time.
My prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It doesn't get easier no matter what age they are. My sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Godspeed good girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to see this update. I know the sadness you are feeling right now. You were very lucky to have her for 16 years, but it's just never long enough. She looked like a very sweet girl. I'm so sorry.


----------

